# fat/ sick hedgehog



## johnson279 (Feb 2, 2009)

Post #1You wrote2 hours ago
I recently took in a hedgehog that my friend could no longer keep. She was a little pudgy, I thought it was just because she was eating a cheap cat food. I switched her to a low fat catfood that didn't have any corn products. (I had heard it was hard for them to digest.) 

In the two months I've had her she's gotten really fat. She seems bloated and looks like a little balloon. Her poor little legs have a hard time moving her. She seemed to be having problems walking through the corn cob litter her original owner used. I switched her to a recycled paper litter. She didn't sink in it like the corn cob, but she started to eat it. Next I tried fleece liners, but she ate them too. I'm not sure what to try next. 

I've given her a wheel and I take her out every couple of days for a walk. She won't use the wheel, and she refuses to move when I take her out. Now she doesn't like to walk around in her cage. Except to venture over to the food bowl, she spends all her time under her heating pad. 

Her original owner warned me that she might be trying to hibernate when I got her, so I've made sure to keep her cage 74 to 80 degrees F. 

I'm worried that she might have an intestinal blockage. She seems constipated, but her poo is runny when she does go. In an effort to help with her hygene and get excercise I've started giving her baths every few days.

I've grown really attatched to her in the short time I've had her and I just want to make sure she's happy and healthy. She doesn't seem to be in pain, but I know her current condition has to be rough on her body. I've scheduled an appointment for tomorrow morning with a vet that specializes in exotic animals. I've also been trying to find information online, but so much of it is contradicting. I was hoping that somebody here might have some ideas or suggestions.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

There is a lot of misinformation out there. Please feel free to ask if something you read sounds doesn't sound right. There has also been a lot of information that has changed as we have learned to do things better.

You seem to be doing things that I would do. You need a vet visit to find out what is going on (which you already said you are doing). 

Any idea on how old your little girl is? I'm wondering if some of the inactivity could initially been caused by arthritis, which has spiraled downward.

Good luck, keeps us posted on what the vet has to say.


----------



## johnson279 (Feb 2, 2009)

She's between 2.5 and 3.5 years old.


----------



## johnson279 (Feb 2, 2009)

I took Pepper to the Vet this morning. It was an hour drive, but my little hedgie handled it pretty well. The vet seemed pretty knowledgeable about hedgehogs and other exotic animal. (She'd been reccommended to me by another clinic in my hometown). 

Things are not looking good. She's not fat after all, and she's definitely sick. The vet said that she appears to have a lot of fluid in her abdomen and that's why she's so rotund. They're going to do some bloodwork, stool samples, and take some x-rays. I'll be able to call tonight to find out more. At first glance, the vet thinks it could be cancer or somekind of infection. It also looks like she was sick before I got her, in which case her chances of survival are not good. I'm hoping that the vet will have good news, but I'm preparing for the worst.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm sorry. Hopefully they will be able to do something for her. My first hedgehog had a tumor on her stomach that ruptured and bloated her, but it happened a lot faster than you are reporting for yours. 

We will keep our quills crossed here for some good news.


----------



## johnson279 (Feb 2, 2009)

I just got off the phone with the vet. Unfortunately, Pepper did have a tumor that had ruptured. I made the decision to have her put to sleep. I really enjoyed having her, but I'm sorry I didn't get to know her when she was healthy. I think that someday I would like to get another one, but not right away. Despite how things ended having her really was an enjoyable experience.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about what happened to Pepper. I believe you did the best thing you could for her under the circumstances, you helped her cross the rainbow bridge. Just remember the short time you had with her and the fact that she was loved and properly cared for during that time, I'm very sure she appreciated it.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear about Pepper.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm very sorry about Pepper. Sounds like you gave her alot of love in her last days. 
Hugs


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear this. Your post is bringing back so many memories of my Little Momma. The stress of not being able to do anything but say goodbye. It sucks! If you ever decide to get another one, we will be here for you to share your stories. It sounds like you gave her a wonderful life for the time you had her. Its too bad it wasn't for longer.


----------

